# Baltimore Kitty Needs a Good Home



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

This little kitty is having a hard life. My friend who lives in Baltimore lives next door to a woman who threw out her husband's belongings, along with the cat. The man came back to get his belongings, but didn't take the cat. In the month since this happened, the cat has been following strangers, meowing, and being fed here and there by other neighbors. It is desperately in need of a good home.

My friend took the kitty to the vet, where he tested negative for FIV and Leukemia. She also had him neutered. The vet thinks he is about 1 year old.

If you know anyone in the Baltimore area who might be interested in this sweet little guy, please let me know. We could also transport him to anywhere in the Washington, DC area. Thanks for trying to help.


----------

